# Dämpferlängen und Federweg..



## gosy (21. Dezember 2003)

mir ist aufgefallen das viele hier in ihren bikes speziell der wildsau sehr kurz dämpfer fahren !  welche dämpferlängen mit welchen hub werden denn je nach federweg verbaut ?  einer mit niedrigen übersetzungsverhältnis und mehr hub ist auch besser abzustimmen nach meiner meinung


----------



## Maui (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Joker _
> *mir ist aufgefallen das viele hier in ihren bikes speziell der wildsau sehr kurz dämpfer fahren !  welche dämpferlängen mit welchen hub werden denn je nach federweg verbaut ?  einer mit niedrigen übersetzungsverhältnis und mehr hub ist auch besser abzustimmen nach meiner meinung  *



Meine SAU in L hat einen 200mm Fox drin.

wollt auch die max dämpferlänge einbauen aus den von dir genannten gründen. Würd mich interessieren ob jemand einen längeren reingebastelt hat.

 MAUI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gosy (21. Dezember 2003)

jupp wo ist dieser chriz nur hin ?


----------



## Deleted 10349 (22. Dezember 2003)

"Die" Chriz !!!
Wir werde hier von einer Lady betreut ;o)


----------



## gosy (22. Dezember 2003)

deswegen sind die smilies da


----------



## Deleted 10349 (25. Dezember 2003)

Ja dann   

Nix für ungut!


----------



## Juson (31. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke es kommt auch ein wenig auf die Rahmen größe an, ich fahr ne kleine Sau, und bei diesem Rahmen, würd ich sagen ist das Oberrohr sehr tief und beschrenckt die Dämpferlänge auch noch ein wenig.
Ich hab nen Manitou Swinger am Start mit 190, die größte Umlenkung und mir bleibt nur noch ein Loch (Tretlager) in dem ich verfahren kann.
Mfg Ju


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Wenn man den Dämpfer mit einer der drei zur Auswahl stehenden Übersetzungsverhältnisse anspricht, ändert sich der Federweg ja nur minimal.
(Z. B. RC mit 190 EL: 175 mm, 180 mm, 186 mm; RC mit 200 mm EL: 197 mm, 203 mm, 209 mm)

Demnach kann man ja ohne weiteres den Dämpfer im Verhältnis 1:3,44 ansprechen, ohne viel an Federweg einzubüssen.

Da mir heute mittag ein wenig langweilig war, habe ich mal einige Messungen vorgenommen und folgendes kam dabei raus:

(Angaben beziehen sich auf den Wildsau Hardride - Rahmen Modell 2004, Größe S, Wippenlageraufnahme in der höheren Position montiert; Lochangaben der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen von links (1) bis rechts (4))

190 mm EL:
Wippe unteres Loch -> 1. und 2. Loch an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen
Wippe mittleres Loch -> 1., 2. und 3. Loch an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen
Wippe oberes Loch -> alle 4 Löcher an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen

200 mm EL:
Wippe unteres Loch -> kein zur Verfügung stehendes Loch an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen
Wippe mittleres Loch -> 1. und 2. Loch an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen
Wippe oberes Loch -> 1., 2. und 3. Loch an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen 

Einen Dämpfer mit 222 mm Einbaulänge kann man auch montieren:
Wippe unteres Loch -> kein zur Verfügung stehendes Loch an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen
Wippe mittleres Loch -> 1. Loch an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen
Wippe oberes Loch -> 1. und 2. Loch an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (6. Januar 2004)

Mich interessiert, was Ihr mit Eurer Sau fährt, welche Einbaulänge der Dämpfer hat und an welcher Position dieser an der Wippe und an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen montiert ist.
Interessant hierzu wäre zu erfahren, welche Gabel verbaut ist.

Außerdem hätte ich gerne gewußt, ob Ihr die diversen Positionen ausprobiert habt und was Euch hierbei positives oder negatives aufgefallen ist.

Bin mir diesbezüglich noch unschlüssig bzw. hatte im letzten Jahr nicht die Möglichkeit dies auszuprobieren und bin somit für jeden Tipp dankbar. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## downhilljunkie (6. Januar 2004)

Kann man ohne weiteres Dämpfer mit mehr Hub einbauen, ohne das irgendwas irgendwo anstösst?


----------



## Maui (6. Januar 2004)

Rahmen gr. L

200 mm EL:

Wippe mittleres Loch -> 1. Loch an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen

hat mal oberes loch an der Wippe aber so find ichs etwas besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uphill-Chiller (11. Januar 2004)

@Maui:

Vielen Dank für Dein Posting.

Hast Du mal nachgemessen weöchen Lenkwinkel Du in der flachsten Einstellung hast?

Korrektur zu meinem Posting weiter oben:
190 mm EL:
Wippe oberes Loch => 1., 2. und 3. Loch der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen verfügbar (4. Loch nicht, da die Zugbefestigung an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs im Weg ist)


----------

